# What is this?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Attached: Location (DC metro area). It can jump around. It usually appears during spring and summer season, when the basement is humidity. I saw three when I went to go clothes from dryer machines, and I stepped on one of them, two ran away.

There were more before basement renovation, after renovation, I can still see some jump around sometimes, most are in non-finished part of basement (washer/drier).

If there anything I can buy in Home Depot for this?

Thanks.


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

VAer said:


> Attached: Location (DC metro area). It can jump around. It usually appears during spring and summer season, when the basement is humidity. I saw three when I went to go clothes from dryer machines, and I stepped on one of them, two ran away.
> 
> There were more before basement renovation, after renovation, I can still see some jump around sometimes, most are in non-finished part of basement (washer/drier).
> 
> ...


Does it look like this before it got squashed?






siffleur


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

siffleur said:


> Does it look like this before it got squashed?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dHZtLeqhtg
> 
> siffleur


Probably it is Camel Cricket, maybe there are different types of Camel Crickets, but it looks similar enough to the video.

Is glue board the best solution(based on video)? What other options do we have? I feel like glue board can only catch those camel rickets if they accidentally jump on the board. There is big area of space,I don't want to put down too many pieces of glue boards.

Thanks.


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*Why are they in your basement?*



VAer said:


> Probably it is Camel Cricket, maybe there are different types of Camel Crickets, but it looks similar enough to the video.
> 
> Is glue board the best solution(based on video)? What other options do we have? I feel like glue board can only catch those camel rickets if they accidentally jump on the board. There is big area of space,I don't want to put down too many pieces of glue boards.
> 
> Thanks.


First you have to figure out why they are in your basement to begin with. Here is a link that talks about some of their habits, one of which is hanging out in damp basements:

https://www.pestworld.org/pest-guide/occasional-invaders/camel-crickets/

My guess is that a dehumidifier might do the trick. Another benefit of running a dehumidifier during warm months is that the dryness will help inhibit mold growth. Win win. Go get a dehumidifier. Figure out how large your basement is and get the biggest one recommended for that size area. Bigger units are more efficient and cheaper to run. Mold is said to start growing at about 60% humidity, so set the unit for 55 or 50%. Also get a short section of garden hose to run from the dehumidifier to the sump pit (make sure you get a dehumidifier that allows a garden hose hookup!).

These crickets also need a point of entry into the basement. Seal off these entrances. Try walking around the basement on a sunny day with the lights off and see if you can see any exterior light coming in. I would not use any insecticides as they would also probably be poisonous to humans

siffleur


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: Why are they in your basement?*



siffleur said:


> First you have to figure out why they are in your basement to begin with. Here is a link that talks about some of their habits, one of which is hanging out in damp basements:
> 
> https://www.pestworld.org/pest-guide/occasional-invaders/camel-crickets/
> 
> ...


I have dehumidifier, too lazy to go to basement often. It is something like it require me to check on it often, make sure water is not full.

But I will turn it on today.

I walked around the house yesterday, did not really find any place. My deck is very close the ground, there is no way to access underneath the deck, so it is not possible for me to check the wall under the deck.

Thanks.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

VAer said:


> Attached: Location (DC metro area). It can jump around. It usually appears during spring and summer season, when the basement is humidity. I saw three when I went to go clothes from dryer machines, and I stepped on one of them, two ran away.
> 
> There were more before basement renovation, after renovation, I can still see some jump around sometimes, most are in non-finished part of basement (washer/drier).
> 
> ...


I have a few of those around.... never knew exactly what they were.

But I regularily spray primarily for cockroaches and spyders around the perimeter of my home and entrances.

I noticed that my Ortho Home Defense and Spectracide Bug Stop takes them down. Both may be used interior also, and available at all BBoxes.

They are kind a hard to step on unless you're prety quick.

Good luck


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Why are they in your basement?*



VAer said:


> I have dehumidifier, too lazy to go to basement often. It is something like it require me to check on it often, make sure water is not full.
> 
> But I will turn it on today.
> 
> ...


Check to see if your dehumidifier has a hook-up for a garden hose. If so, the garden hose will allow the unit to run non-stop and you won't have to keep emptying the tank. If you don't have a hook-up for a garden hose, I would go out and buy a dehumidifier that does have a hook-up as a dehumdifier that is not used is a complete waste.

As far as using pesticides, that is your call. I think it is foolish to be spraying poisonous chemicals around where you live. If these chemicals can kill insects, how do you think they will affect your health?

The insects go where it is good for them to be. Change the environment and discourage them from moving in and making your home their home.

As far as checking around your house, make sure you check inside the basement on a sunny day with the basement lights off. I found a hole just above my basement foundation this way where mice were getting in. Your basement can't be that big. Do a careful inspection also with a flashlight. These bugs are small and low to the ground. They see every little entrance. If they are in your basement, they had to get there from the outside somehow.

Check out diatomaceous earth (DE) online for insect control. DE is harmless to humans, but can physically tear apart the exoskeletons of insects and other little bugs. You just spread the powder on the ground around the foundation of your house. When the bug walks over the DE they pick some up and the shredding starts.

siffleur


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: Why are they in your basement?*



siffleur said:


> Check to see if your dehumidifier has a hook-up for a garden hose. If so, the garden hose will allow the unit to run non-stop and you won't have to keep emptying the tank. If you don't have a hook-up for a garden hose, I would go out and buy a dehumidifier that does have a hook-up as a dehumdifier that is not used is a complete waste.
> 
> r


I have no ideas how to connect to garden hose, where do you want the water to go? In my basement, the only way for water to go to is laundry sink. But laundry sink is higher than dehumdifier, and laundry sink is in closed washer/dryer room and is far away from open space of basement.

The only thing I can think of: buying something (low container) to store much more water than Dehumidifier Water Tank


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I put dehumidifier on a table, instead of on the floor? So I can place a big container under the table.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

VAer said:


> Can I put dehumidifier on a table, instead of on the floor? So I can place a big container under the table.


Sure could, but you will have to remember to empty it. Or, put one of these for the DH to drain in to and have it discharge out to the laundry sink via a clear flexible hose. A little alarm can even be wired in to the condensate pumps set of open contacts, to let you know if it fails. 


https://www.amazon.com/Little-Giant-VCMA-15ULS-Automatic-Condensate/dp/B009HEJZ92/ref=sr_1_6?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1533583861&sr=1-6&keywords=little+giant+pump


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> VAer said:
> 
> 
> > Can I put dehumidifier on a table, instead of on the floor? So I can place a big container under the table.
> ...


What I mean is to put a big container to hold the water for at least one week. Container will be under the table. Not automatically to laundry sink..


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Why are they in your basement?*



VAer said:


> I have no ideas how to connect to garden hose, where do you want the water to go? In my basement, the only way for water to go to is laundry sink. But laundry sink is higher than dehumdifier, and laundry sink is in closed washer/dryer room and is far away from open space of basement.
> 
> The only thing I can think of: buying something (low container) to store much more water than Dehumidifier Water Tank


If there is an external fitting for a drian hose, all you have to do is screw the end of the garden hose onto the fitting. There may be a little door you have to flip open to reveal the fitting. Same as screwing your garden hose onto an outdoor spigot.

Some older and less expensive dehumidifiers do not have a fitting for connecting a garden hose. ZIf that is what you have, I would go out and buy a new dehumidifier, especially since you just renovated your basement. You don't want mold growing on your brand new renovation materials, do you?

If you don't have a drain or a sump pump pit to drain the garden hose into, buy a dehumidifier with a built-in pump:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-70-pt-Dehumidifier-with-Built-In-Pump-ENERGY-STAR-APEL70LW/300734668

Or something similar. When you run the garden hose from your dehumidifier into your laundry sink, make sure you leave the laundry door open so the humid air in the rest of the basement circulates into the laundry room and gets dehumidified faster than if the door was shut.

Basements, in my opinion, should be left unfinished as there is always the problem of flooding and water leaks. Since you have already done renovation in yours, a dehumidifier is definitely a must IMO. Keep the basement dry and hopefully the camel crickets will not want to move in.

siffleur


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

siffleur said:


> VAer said:
> 
> 
> > I have no ideas how to connect to garden hose, where do you want the water to go? In my basement, the only way for water to go to is laundry sink. But laundry sink is higher than dehumdifier, and laundry sink is in closed washer/dryer room and is far away from open space of basement.
> ...


Does I look silly to put in on basement wet bar then to the sink?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Or... If you don't want to buy new humidifiers and do replumbing and emptying standing water collection bins....in a utility room... use use some Ortho Home Defense.

Cost... maybe $10/year.




( We all have preferences to the risks we take, and I understand someone may be hesitant to use chemicals, but it is in a utility room.... :smile

Or they are benign... one of God's creatures....give them a nice home.

Good luck


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

VAer said:


> Does I look silly to put in on basement wet bar then to the sink?


If this works and you don't have to constantly drain the container, this is good. If you don't like how the dehumidifier looks on the wet bar counter, just buy one with an internal pump and put it where it looks more appropriate. The main thing is to keep the humidity in the basement below 55 or 50%.

You might also put something under the unit that will prevent it from vibrating off of the counter.

siffleur


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Or... If you don't want to buy new humidifiers and do replumbing and emptying standing water collection bins....in a utility room... use use some Ortho Home Defense.
> 
> Cost... maybe $10/year.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct. It is a utility room inside a house where people live. The house no doubt has a ventilation system that will eventually bring the toxic pesticides into areas where humans can breath them in. How much will the healthcare cost to take care of problems that result from that?

I, for the life of me, do not understand why people think that poison is a good thing to spread around their environment.

siffleur


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

siffleur said:


> If this works
> 
> You might also put something under the unit that will prevent it from vibrating off of the counter.
> 
> siffleur


Yes, a tower is under the unit.


----------

